# 2012 Challenge 27/52



## gstanfield (Jun 30, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the guidelines *AND a list of all previous challenges* in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week twenty seven:

Independence

Without getting into a political rant I'll just say that independence is a wonderful thing and our freedom is what made this country the greatest on Earth. I just want to take a moment to thank everyone on this forum for being the good people you are and I hope you have a wonderful week, enjoy your family, friends, hobbies and most of all, your freedom. 

As usual, the interpretation is completely up to you, have a wonderful week.


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Independence from gravity.*

​







It's red, white and blue as well. ;] lol


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> It's red, white and blue as well. ;] lol



Cool! Looks like fun! 


BTW: What's  up neighbor? I noticed you are in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh am I? haha
Lots of woods around here. ;]

But all the woods by us makes our house relatively cool, even with all this heat. (Much appreciated trees!) lol


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 1, 2012)

Neat pic and a cool take on the theme!  Way to go!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> Oh am I? haha
> Lots of woods around here. ;]
> 
> But all the woods by us makes our house relatively cool, even with all this heat. (Much appreciated trees!) lol



All the trees are disappearing fast here in the sixes area!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 6, 2012)

INDEPENDENT of the rest this OLE GLORY flies alone but  she flies  PROUDLY in the west


----------



## gstanfield (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice shot Mike.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 6, 2012)

Almost forgot this week, but as I walked up the driveway with the newspaper to leave for work this morning the flag caught my eye, so I grabbed the camera from the truck and mushed a quick one!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 6, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Almost forgot this week, but as I walked up the driveway with the newspaper to leave for work this morning the flag caught my eye, so I grabbed the camera from the truck and mushed a quick one!


 

GREAT shot Dennis and a FINE way to WELCOME folks to your home


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 6, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> INDEPENDENT of the rest this OLE GLORY flies alone but  she flies  PROUDLY in the west



Beautiful!  Love the position of the flag up on top of everything.  Is this on your land Mike?


----------



## carver (Jul 6, 2012)

Really great shots everyone.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree, great shots, y'all!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 6, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Beautiful! Love the position of the flag up on top of everything. Is this on your land Mike?


 
Nope Dennis just on my way to town this morning and I thought how COOL it looked and how well it fit this weeks theme


----------



## firelvr (Jul 28, 2012)

*My independence pic*

I took this at a 9-11 ceremony. obviously edited.


----------

